

User Interface Design Principles for Web Applications - democracy
http://aralbalkan.com/687

======
tjpick
> 5\. Test Early, Test Often, Then Test Again

I'm not convinced that the kind of Usability Testing(TM) presented is actually
the best way. There is still a physical barrier (a wall) and a communication
barrier (the usability tester) between the developers and the users. Why is
that a good idea?

Despite saying it's "not rocket science", the requirements listed are still a
lot heavier than it need be. We aren't doing impartial science here. We are
trying to understand users. Why not just _talk_ to them and interact together?

